
Datagram Garden IPv6 status report - datagramgarden
https://www.datagramgarden.com/datagarden/
======
fidget
Is there any reason that IPv6 in the UK seems Manchester based, while IPv4 is
London based?

~~~
caf
I think it's just that the geographical database used is less accurate for
IPv6. Where just a country is known, it appears to use the centroid for the
map (there is certainly not a great internetworking site in Alice Springs
either!).

~~~
datagramgarden
yes, it is like that. Hypothesis is that very inner core network routers lack
accurate geo-location info, hence they are represented in the center of the
country instead of in a city. This would explain the star-like pattern in
every country.

------
leicmi
IMO it would be good to have 'Show HN:' in the title to see that the [owner?]
of this site submitted this post.

